# Help my mare has started refusing to go into trot



## vanrim (4 December 2014)

My mare has started refusing to go into trot - napping and having a huge temper tantrum. She kicks out and turns and tries to bite my feet. The vet has been out but she is not lame. Ulcers have been suggested - anyone got any experience / advice?


----------



## be positive (4 December 2014)

It could well be ulcers, the next person I would get in would be a physio as it could be that she is tight or sore somewhere but not actually lame, a saddle check at the same time would rule out that being the cause, if she doesn't have anything a physio can find to cause this behaviour getting her scoped would be the next step, she is obviously very unhappy and expressing herself in the only way she can. 

As a bit of a test you can try giving her some alfalfa, ideally, chop before you ride and make sure her diet is low sugar/ starch with ad lib forage and see if it helps but if there are ulcers and they are bad she will require more than just a change of management to get her right.

My horse displayed similar signs but he had SI pain and was slightly lame behind, he also gets managed as if he has ulcers just in case it was in part due to his tummy hurting and is now a much happier forward going boy.


----------



## springtime1331 (4 December 2014)

My girl went through a period of that sort of behaviour this time last year. I put her on eugesin and saw some improvement, but really it was moving her to a new yard and buying her a new saddle which had the biggest impact. I think mine was stressed due to management issues, she was turned out alone and was only out for a few hours a day because the yard staff struggled to bring her in. When I moved she was a completely different horse. We had a resurgence in the nappy, refusing to trot issue in the height of summer after some weight gain and it was saddle related. I rode her bareback and voila trot issue disappeared, queue yet another new saddle


----------



## webble (4 December 2014)

Mine did a similar thing once when her pelvis was out so agree worth a back check


----------



## vanrim (5 December 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I forgot to say originally that an equine physio has already looked at her and couldn't find anything wrong. I intend to try feeding her unmollassed alfalfa nuts just before I try riding her next. She is due to go to Leahurst Equine Hospital to be scoped. The other thing the vet noticed was that she seemed to object to being touched around the poll area on the near side but I can't think what would have caused problems there. I am sure the saddle isn't an issue as my saddler is very good and the saddle was bought and fitted just for her. I had this issue with her 2 months ago and she was given 2 weeks field rest on bute. When I started riding her again she was fine and has been ok for two months until last weekend. Presumably if it was ulcers though they would have had time to heal in the 2 weeks field rest she had. About 10 days before the napping started again recently, she got very stressed about loading on the lorry for a training session. It was the first time I attempted to take her on her own without a companion to travel with.


----------



## Moodymare88 (5 December 2014)

Hi there,

My mare did this a few months ago. She had a bone scan and diagnosed with SI disease, but she refused to do anything and even walking she wasn't right. We also did a succeed faecal test, which tested positive for hind gut issues. It also indicates if they have problems we the foregut, and only cost around £20.00. My mare had low level collitis which was treated with steroids. Now she has had her SI medicated and this treated, she is much more forward, less nappy and the behaviour has stopped. She is still a stroppy madam, but that is just her! 

Good luck!


----------



## Nudibranch (5 December 2014)

If you do a bit of research there are some interesting findings re. how quickly they can start and how easily they recur. Some studies state only one stress episode can start them off, and you mention she had a loading issue recently. I did read somewhere that 50-70% of horses who travel and/or compete probably have them. Even if it's not that high, it does show its not just racehorses who have problems. Tbh the only way to be sure is the vet with either scoping or a drug trial. For some, even a change in management isnt enough and something like omeprazole or ranitidine would be needed to give the GI system a head start.

Make sure she has constant access to forage, so ad lib hay or grass as the stomach needs something to process and keep the acidity down.


----------



## catembi (5 December 2014)

Mine started doing the foot biting thing & he had EPSM.

T x


----------



## vanrim (6 December 2014)

The vet actually mentioned testing for EPSM after they do the ulcer scan. When he first mentioned it I thought he hadn't been listening to me as she refuses to go into trot at the beginning and I thought horses tied up only after vigorous work but having just googled EPSM I realise now that it is a possibility.


----------



## vanrim (17 December 2014)

Hi everyone. She has been scoped and has got ulcers. While I don't really want a horse with ulcers I am relieved that they found something that explains the behaviour.


----------



## Stacy_W (17 December 2014)

Mine did this when she developed cracked heels on her hind legs.  It coincided exactly when she refused to lift her hind legs for me so I could pick her feet out.  She wouldn't even trot in hand.  Once healed, she was fine.


----------



## Nudibranch (18 December 2014)

Good to know you have a diagnosis. Lots of info around, remember reduce stress, maximum turnout, constant access to forage. You will need to manage as ulcer prone even when medication is finished but those 3 are key.


----------



## smellsofhorse (20 December 2014)

What is she like in hand or on the lunge?
If it's only when you ride, it has to be back, tack or rider issues.
Could be ulcers but also with a mare it could be her ovaries are sore.

Get vet to do thorough check and take blood samples.


----------

